# Immunity Boosting Dishes...any recipes?



## apricot (Jun 19, 2002)

Do anybody know immunity boosting recipes?  I'm looking for some easy dishes for my health.


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 30, 2002)

Is there any specific health problem you're seeking recipes for?  Or just generally healthy?  There are SoOOOO many categories, it would help if you could elaborate a bit?


----------



## leigh (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi, Apricot!  This article appeared in today's newspaper - I've seen MANY other such pieces, mostly in Prevention magazine; will try to hunt them up for you.  Meanwhile, maybe you can find Prevention's Web site - I think it's www.prevention.com.

Anyway!  Herewith the article:

WELL *#*!!@*#*%$%*#$*!!!!

After ALL THE WORK I went to to get it into Word, now Word won't let me copy it!    GRRRRRRRR 

Well, tell you what: it will be a WEEK(!) before the paper gets the piece onto their Web site, at which point I will try again to send it to you.

Meanwhile, in essence, the deal is: 

FRUITS AND VEGGIES  LOTS of THEM!  As in 7 servings/day for a woman, 9 for a man
Get as many different colors as possible: orange, red, yellow, red, green, blue, white, and the brighter the better.

Especially recommended are mangos, carrots, sweet potatoes, apricots, cantaloupe, butternut squash, peaches, pumpkin, (for beta carotene);

oranges, grapefruit, lemons, tangerines, clementines, apricots, peaches, nectarines, papaya, pears, pineapple, yellow raisins, yellow pepper (for bioflavonoids);

also I've learned from Prevention that all the cruficerous veggies are potent antioxidants and cancer fighters; broccoli, cabbage, brussels sprouts, kohlrabi - with broccoli being especially valuable

also all the members of the allium family - garlic, onions, leeks -
are infection/disease fighters, especially garlic

and the hot peppers are also good

vitamins C and E are superlative antioxidants

hope this helps 

and I HOPE I can conquer this !@(*#)(@*!)@!!! computer glitch!!

(and if not, well, there are many ways to build a barn  !!)


----------



## leigh (Jul 28, 2002)

Oops - that's supposed to read  "there are many ways to build a barn  :p  

I think I need a cat to corral this roving mouse . . .


----------



## Norma (Jul 28, 2002)

Leigh, thanks for the tips! I think I especially like the garlic and onion idea! To me, they're like the American Express Card of main dishes.....Don't Cook without 'em!


----------



## starrleicht (Aug 5, 2002)

Onions, nummy!  And hardly any calories, fat or any other "bad" thing, but lots of nutrients!  Just needs a breathalizer and it'd be perfect!


----------



## Norma (Aug 5, 2002)

Or just chew a bit of fresh parsley......supposed to kill the mouth odor.....and is full of nutrients too


----------



## starrleicht (Aug 28, 2002)

Parsley, really??  Wow - never knew that, thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 28, 2002)

Yep, it's supposed to help - I thought I heard one time that it is also supposed to settle your stomach???????  I know ginger will but I thought parsley did too - anyone know???


----------



## barbdella (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't know about parsley settling your stomach, but it is suppose to be for your breath.  Also ginger will, as mentioned, also gingerale, gingerbeer.  Also boil some basil leaves and drink as tea works also.


----------

